# Magnetic pouch + release aid



## Facewizard13 (Dec 28, 2020)

This right here would solve all my release issues. Taking that out of the equation would make shooting way less frustrating

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Hand hit with that is going to be quite the sensation.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

There is something to be said and very rewarding about developing the traditional release skills and muscle memory . It's worth the effort .


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

As my hands get worse I’ve considered something like this for hunting weight bands. That looks like a good set up. Beats holding between the knuckles.


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

A pinch pouch is simple enough to make, although mine do not have the magnetic feature, and I shoot it with fingers instead of an archery release.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Remember to keep saying to yourself, "It's not Rocket Science"  I use a release aid only for high power bands where I can't hold the pouch with my fingers. That's a standard archery release in his video. A release like that can give you better accuracy in certain situations, but it adds time and patience. When I was long distance target bow shooting, I was using a release for the 100 yard shots and it worked great, but for a slingshot, to me, I think it will end up sitting on the shelf. 
At 6:07 minutes in this video, I show my slingshot release that I bought off of Amazon.






Then here's the Amazon link -
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07N646F8K/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

Tobor8Man said:


> A pinch pouch is simple enough to make.


May I ask how you sew yours please?
And any other tips and tricks ?
THX, ukj


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

flipgun said:


> Hand hit with that is going to be quite the sensation.


Just realized my blood blister healed up from my 1/2" steel hand hit. Takes you down a few rungs I'll say that much!

Innovative design though. Reminds me of the archery release tool (I'm unsure of the proper name). I'm finding I like the simplicity of the slingshot though personally.


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

I bought an abused the slingshot release Aid that Reed has. It definitely gives a good grip but for me it has a very sloppy trigger and I would imagine have been shot my bow that the bow release trigger is much more sensitive. Of course you can get the slingshot release down and working well but it would take some time.

Cheers


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

ukj said:


> Tobor8Man said:
> 
> 
> > A pinch pouch is simple enough to make.
> ...


I use a strip of leather 5 inches by 7/8 of an inch. Fold it in half with the smooth side in. Punch two nail holes 1 and 3/8 inches from the fold and stitch the leather. Punch holes at the ends to attach the bands. Also punch a hole in the center of the pouch near the stitching to help center your ammo.

I use this pouch for 3/8" steel shot, 1/2" clay and 5/8" marbles.

Rough side out helps me grip the pouch.

I have experimented with glue, extra stitching on the grip end, paracord loops - none of which are necessary. I found the extra stitching annoying. My only advice is to keep it as simple as you can.

Let me know if you want me to post a photo.


----------



## Adonis (Jun 19, 2020)

treefork said:


> There is something to be said and very rewarding about developing the traditional release skills and muscle memory . It's worth the effort .


I agree with treefork. I got some release aid and I did not like them, I even got a hand hit using it. I am all for muscle memory and traditional release.


----------

